# Hamilton Khaki Field Quandary -- H-10 or ETA 2824-2



## photomat (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi All!

After lurking here for some time, I have now officially joined the forum and would like to discuss a quandary I am facing regarding a recently purchased watch. After some research and head-scratching, I decided to purchase a Hamilton Khaki Field, 38mm, black dial. I purchased the Hammy from Amazon, which I had to return due to a loose screw jammed in the rotor. After my refund was processed, I reordered the watch through Amazon from a different vendor, since the Khaki was out of stock from the initial seller.

The first watch that I received had the H-10 movement, as expected. When I received the second Hamilton, I was surprised to see that it had the 2824-2 movement, as I had assumed that the remaining stocks of the ETA movement had been long sold out. That being said, should I keep the NOS Khaki with the 2824 movement, or return the watch for the current H-10 version? Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## EightEyes (Jul 2, 2015)

I don't think one movement is better than the other. The 2824 has a higher beat rate, and may be easier to have serviced when the time comes. The H10 has a longer power reserve and anecdotally is pretty accurate out of the box.

If I was otherwise happy with the watch and its performance, I wouldn't chase a particular movement out of those two. I have a high opinion of both. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

I would be happy with either the basic watch look is unchanged but there are reports of the H10 keeping good accuracy and some like or need the 80hr power reserve but unless you have a problem with this one don't know if I would send it back.


----------



## gulfa (Dec 31, 2016)

i have had several hamilton, and my last khaki 38 has the H10.. i think is so much better than the eta 2824.
the accuracy is surprising, around +-2sec every day, and the 2824 has never been under 7 sec, so i am really satisfied with the H10, and i wouldn't change it.


----------



## gulfa (Dec 31, 2016)

i have had several hamilton, and my last khaki 38 has the H10.. i think is so much better than the eta 2824.
the accuracy is surprising, around -2sec every day, and the 2824 has never been under 7 sec, so i am really satisfied with the H10, and i wouldn't change it.


----------



## impetusera (Oct 5, 2016)

Either one is fine, they're both ETA movements. About the only deciding factors for one over the other is if you need/want the longer power reserve of the H-10 or intend to never send the watch into Swatch group for service in which case you'd want the 2824-2. The differences in the H-10 may throw some independent watchmakers off and obtaining some parts may not be as easy for them as a 2824. I would keep the 2824 as long as there's no issues and it keeps reasonable time over 24 hours.


----------



## iamjcl (Mar 13, 2017)

I just purchased (Amazon also) a Hamilton H705950 40mm Field Automatic and wanted to know how to differentiate between the H-10 and the 2824-2. The photo of the case rear on Amazon shows 2824-2 engraved in the case. The watch I received doesn't have this marking (as you can see in the photos) so I was assuming it was an H-10. However, the photo on Amazon of the movement / case back seems to look identical to what I received. How do you tell the difference? It seems they are both capable movements and mine seems to be quite accurate so far so I'm curious more than concerned about which one it is.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

The H cut into the rotor (or whatever that part is called) signifies it is the H-10 movement.


----------



## iamjcl (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks - I assumed that, but looking at the photo on Amazon (attached here) shows the 2824-2 marking AND the movement also has the "H" etc... so wasn't sure if my assumption was correct.


----------



## Burnt (Apr 16, 2012)

That's definitely an H-10 movement in your watch and the picture from Amazon. I've heard reports (substantiated, I don't know) of Hamilton using available cases marked 2824-2 and putting H-10 movements into them. I guess it makes sense from a manufacturer's position but I personally would be a little annoyed if I had a frankenwatch, factory produced or not. Maybe in the distant future they'll be referred to as "rare transitional pieces", but I wouldn't see them as an investment today.


----------



## iamjcl (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for that info! Very interesting, too.


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

They are both certainly good movements. I have owned many watches with the 2824-2. It's about as reliable as they come and is the quintessence of a workhorse movement. That being said, I currently own three watches with the H10 (or Powermatic 80 in one case as I believe they are the same movement), and I do prefer the new movement. The accuracy of all three of mine are outstanding. The power reserve is a very useful feature as well, especially on a watch with date complication. I do not mind the slower beat rate at all. It's a pain to return a watch over and over, but if it was me, I would return it and try again. I prefer the H10 enough to go through the trouble. I'm actually looking at a couple of new Hamiltons and excluded the models with the 2824-2 from consideration. Just my opinion of course


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Looking for a daily wear. Anfter reading this forum, I think my search stops with the Hamilton Field watch. Anyone have any suggestions on where to get a Khaki Field new? is it worth it to pay a bit more and get one from an authorized dealer? I have talked with the fols at Swatch in NJ and they seemed very pleasant.


----------



## SodiumMonkey (Feb 20, 2015)

Bedrock said:


> Looking for a daily wear. Anfter reading this forum, I think my search stops with the Hamilton Field watch. Anyone have any suggestions on where to get a Khaki Field new? is it worth it to pay a bit more and get one from an authorized dealer? I have talked with the fols at Swatch in NJ and they seemed very pleasant.


Only you can decide if the piece of mind that comes with purchasing from an AD is worth the premium price.

Personally, I usually buy my Hamiltons new but from grey market sellers like Amazon, Jomashop, etc. But that's really a personal choice. I haven't ever looked at buying a Hamilton from an AD honestly so not sure what kind of discount you can get off MSRP. That would be a factor in deciding for me if I were trying to decide between AD and grey market.


----------



## Bedrock (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for the response. Lots of used ones with the ETA 2824-2 movement for sale. But they are not much less than getting a new one from Joma with the H-10 movement. I believe that Joma has incorrectly identified the H-10 power reserve on the Khaki filed automatic as 40 hours. I thought it was 80 hours. I am correct? 
I would rather have an 80 reserve.


----------



## Burnt (Apr 16, 2012)

80 hours is the correct specification.


----------



## Urymoto (Oct 19, 2013)

Does anyone know the amplitude difference between the h10 and regular eta 2824?


----------

